
Show HN: React Bindings for FeathersJS - pictur
https://github.com/indatawetrust/use-feathers
======
pictur
Hi all. In my spare time I want to introduce my package that I am working on.
A small package that I developed with react for react. Currently, functions
for auth operations and crud operations are available. You can visit
[https://github.com/indatawetrust/use-
feathers](https://github.com/indatawetrust/use-feathers) for codes and
[https://naughty-cray-bdab6d.netlify.app/](https://naughty-cray-
bdab6d.netlify.app/) for demo. Thank you.

